# Steamship Identification



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello,

I am carrying out a research about my great-grandfather's career at sea which spanned from the 1890s to the 1930s. Lately I found this "souvenir" with a picture of a small old steamer in the centre, which may have well been one of the ships he served in.

Now I am having some problems in identifying this vessel. If anyone can give me some indications of what type of ship this could be, or even any names, I would be very happy as I can continue my research 

I have attached a picture of the whole ship itself and the other one a close-up of what may be the ship's name on the bow (??). Also it seems that the steamer is in icy waters.

Many thanks for your assistance,
Kenneth


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks more like a tugboat.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

KShips said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am carrying out a research about my great-grandfather's career at sea which spanned from the 1890s to the 1930s. Lately I found this "souvenir" with a picture of a small old steamer in the centre, which may have well been one of the ships he served in.
> 
> ...


Could you tell us were your great- grandfather was sailing from.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Tug possibly... or even small icebreaker? Baltic?

Stephen


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello,

Thank you for your replies 

My great-grandfather was Maltese (I am also from Malta) so most of the times he signed on British and Maltese ships from the port of Malta. But there is a time span between 1902 and 1913 where I still have no clue where he was. Though I am quite sure that he was not in Malta, he may have been serving elsewhere. Between these dates he had the Second Mate's ticket, which was issued from Malta in 1902. He also had the _Padrone_ certificate (issued from Malta in 1904). This gave him the possibility to work as Master (of the Third Class) onboard ships of small burthen between some ports in the Med (from Malta to Sicily, Libya, Tunisia, and also Sardinia). Moreover, I found out that my great-grandfather arrived in Malta as a passenger from Marseille, France in March 1913. This shows that he was not sailing from Malta, as he would have made the sign off directly in Malta.

Also between 1930 and 1935, I do not know where he worked. By this time he had First Mate's ticket and sometimes also sailed as Master (of the Second Class) onboard sailing vessels in the Med. But during these five years he was home, so I am presuming that he still worked from the port of Malta.

So I guess that this picture comes from the 1902-1913 era. This picture may lead me to research in this period; which until now I do not know where can I start.

Many thanks,
Kenneth


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Fairly certain the little ship is of some importance to you grandfather.. or he would have not want this particular ship. The little piece of 'painting' is not a rough piece of art... it is rather well. As to what it might be? Not a clue.... but wish you good luck!

I lived in Malta for a while. Well, I was six weeks in drydocks!!!!! ;-)

Only famous person I know in Malta.... Marcia Borge... the Chef. Her restaurant... the best!

Stephen


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Stephen, I hope someday I can get to know what this little ship might be. And yes you are right, it was of some importance to him as I have two and not only one. We will see what this may uncover 

Aha the drydocks  You must have been there in their heydays! Now they have been privatised and only a handful of Maltese work there, unfortunately!!

Thanks,
Kenneth


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Was there in GLENPARK for 3 months d-dock... 1976. Yes, great time. 

Have been several visits in more recently and very great call as a passenger... hence meeting Marcia Borg.

Good luck with the information with you vessel. 

Stephen


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

For it to be a Tug with those rails on the bow are puzzling me. I think it is a small coastal cargo vessel. Could be something to with bunkering or supply's. Still searching until I get a headache.(Thumb)


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi cueball44,

Yes I was also thinking about that. I never saw a picture of an old tug with railings on her bow.

Could this be some ex Royal Navy vessel? Because my ggreatgrandfather was never in the Navy.

But the colour of the funnel isn't showing anything, right? Could it be giving any hints to any owner/company/RN or not??

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Steamship identification*

Not in the Med that is for sure. The turtle back engine room top rings some bells.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Steamship identification*

No cargo handling equipment. Specialized craft of some sort.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

OK...here is a good book or you .... Dutch tugs.... "SMIT 150" 1842 - 1992 by de Boer.

I can see in one book, all of the features in your small painting... with more than a dozen of tugs with these features. Tall bows, no bow fenders, anchor davit on focsle, railings around focsle, a couple of portholes by enclosed foscle, enclosed a wheelhouse with a substantial dodger around the wheelhouse.... one lifeboat under davits.... one on each side.... tall funnel.... turtleback seemed to cover boiler room/engine room. Single mast no cargo gear... just for steaming lights. No fenders around hull. Not as small as harbor tugs, but about size of a coastal tug... length about 35 metres. Vessels built c.1900 era.

If you are looking for a tug with ice? Photos of ice included too!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

A couple of photos showing tugs of the 1900 era. Not identical... just to show similarities.


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

So this is interesting now! Thanks for the assistance in this search 

So ocean going tugs of the early 1900s were built like that? (That is turtle back engine room top and so on..) Or was it only Dutch tugs built in that manner?
Was it the period of time that built such tugs or the nationality?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is one UK built sample... OCEANA c. 1890

Note:
The Oceana had a small forecastle for stowing her anchors and to protect the anchor windlass. The deck in the way of the boiler and the engine were raised to the height of the wooden bulwarks with short ladders fore and aft. This gave her a kind of well-deck forward which was the trademark, of the early Dutch deep-sea tugs.

Many tugs of that period... and for some years later also carried the turtle back... in reality of the rounded strake above the bulwark to join to the bridge deck.... provide cover for crew working under shelter to get along the length of the ship. Later the end were closed ends and provided accommodation along the sides. This style even in UK river tugs well in into the 1950s.

Stephen


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmm quite interesting! So there is a probability that this tug was Dutch. Can anyone supply dutch and also british companies having tugs of this type please?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, and a good chance that the similarities might be found on Belgian, German... and any other vessel! The possibility that you will find the identical photo to match.... zero! 

Stephen


----------

